# 4600 Diesel Wiring Diagrams



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Neither of the manuals that we have has the wiring diagram for the instrument panel. We are trying to replace the one that's in our tractor as it's not working. Anyone have a pdf file or know where I can find a picture of this?


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Here's what I got for the schematics. I am not 100% these are for your specific 4600.... Bottom of the page states A/B prefixed serial numbers or C prefixed serial numbers is the other picture. Hope this helps. The guy I bought my 4500 from said he got the books from previous owner but never had time to go through them, then I showed up and bought it from him.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Tried to take a better picture but camera quality is terrible.... I had the wife take a picture with her fancy phone. Looks a little better.


----------

